# Toronto Bass Players Get Together



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone's interested I usually organize a get together for Toronto (and other outlying areas like London, Wasaga, Oshawa, etc.) Bass Players. I used to have it at Cherry Beach, but last year we used a new place and it went very well (larger room): 

http://www.the-sound.ca/

It's in Vaughan, off Langstaff between Keele and Dufferin. We had about 12 people turn up, some brought their amps, a lot brought their basses, some pedals, etc. It's a great place to meet other bass players, check out gear, and network.

Meet date is Saturday, March 14, from noon to 4 pm.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like a great time, and just a hop, skip and a jump down the 400. I will pencil it in. Please add me to your list of attendees.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Sounds like a great time, and just a hop, skip and a jump down the 400. I will pencil it in. Please add me to your list of attendees.


Ok. Just give your web name and the forum when you arrive. I usually ask for $10 at the door to help pay for the room. I'll have a guest book for signing too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Uhh......you wouldn't happen........uhhh......to be jamming..........uuhhhh..........Big Bottom, would you? 

When I think of a bass player get-together, I would think that's a given.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Uhh......you wouldn't happen........uhhh......to be jamming..........uuhhhh..........Big Bottom, would you?
> 
> When I think of a bass player get-together, I would think that's a given.


No one's ever played that. There are some amazing players, so it's great to hear them on different basses. A few years ago a guy brought a re-issued Acoustic 360 amp and that 18" folded cab, with a P bass through it the tone was insane! We had to stand 20' back to actually hear the notes.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

$10 is nothing. No problem on that. Any particular tunes you would like everyone to know?


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> $10 is nothing. No problem on that. Any particular tunes you would like everyone to know?


No tunes at all, people mostly want to talk, check out basses, amps, ask questions, prices of stuff, etc. Some people will pick up basses and play for a bit, then move on to check out other items. Last year a few people new to bass showed up, and some guys are professionals, etc. It's a relaxed atmosphere and gives everyone a chance to see and hear stuff. One guy had a super expensive Fodera, he let everyone try it, another guy had a 400 watt all tube Marshall bass amp, people got to try that, etc.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. Would love to take part but don't imagine I'll be able to make it to T.O. that weekend. Make sure you post some pictures.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a reminder for anyone interested that the Bass GTG, it is next Saturday, March 14.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

A few people have cancelled, so most likely I will postpone this event to another weekend when more people can attend.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

The new date is now Saturday, April 11, from 2pm to 6pm, same location.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So when is the Toronto (looking for a) Bass Player Get Together? All those bass players together and the multitudes that NEED a bass player not even invited...sniff.


----------

